# How to show clean your car - !!!!must see!!!!



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Words cannot describe...

So here's the pic



Enjoy. 
Rolls


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Is that de-icer?

What do expect. He drives a corsa vxr


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Why has he got a beach towel tucked down his pants..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

That will do it a world of good NOT!!!, and rubbing all that dirt in from the lower half of the door too. Ahhhh well haha


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> Is that de-icer?
> 
> What do expect. He drives a corsa vxr


Yes. It's de icer. I'm just horrified.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh dear god


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Never mind it's a vauxhall


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Never mind it's a vauxhall


:lol:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm gonna give that a crack this afternoon


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Ohh well not worth helping that one


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> I'm gonna give that a crack this afternoon


Let us know how you get on! Lol



J306TD said:


> Ohh well not worth helping that one


Was entertaining to watch :lol:


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Might stop it frosting up in the cold!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you seen the state of that yellow cloth. De icer :doublesho to clean his car.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If he's happy with the result, that's all that matters.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I like the way hes got his fingers off the window, dont wana leave fingerprints on that beautiful finish lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Emagine the smell, the stuff stinks.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Why has he got a beach towel tucked down his pants..


:lol:


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Its got VXR wheels, but it looks like a standard Corsa front bumper, VXR foglight surrounds are rectangle looking aernt they???

But still cant believe he is using de-icer.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

De-icer - better than a dry cloth?


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Look on the bright side.. I bet he's the only bloke in his neighbourhood who's car doesn't ice up.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Its got VXR wheels, but it looks like a standard Corsa front bumper, VXR foglight surrounds are rectangle looking aernt they???
> 
> But still cant believe he is using de-icer.


No it's actually a vxr probably just a bad angle pic etc.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

why are you taking pics of another mans ****?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

dillinja999 said:


> why are you taking pics of another mans ****?


Couldn't help myself sorry. He bent over in front of me :|


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Rollini said:


> Couldn't help myself sorry. He bent over in front of me :|


That's what they all say.....


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You're all missing the point here lads.

It makes it go faster than any other hot hatch on the road, fact, so there!!

I know it's a fact because a VXR driver told me that de-icer is the new 'go faster stripes' and even better than 'carlos fandango' wheels for pure speed.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it deicer or ONR decanted in a De icer bottle?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Doesnt look like ONR to me. 100% Car Plan de-icer!


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

There is no helping some. We know not everyone is so particular about washing there cars like us but de icer though surely could of bought some sort of shampoo for the price of the de icer.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

He must be missing a few brain cells. Cheap as hell to get your car washed these days!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't know what's worse.

Taking a photo of someone cleaning their car, which, as long as the owner is happy, then, seriously, who gives a poop.

Or

The OP taking a picture of some blokes ****, which, as someone pointed out, is covered in a rather fetching beach towel.

Bet he's German.....


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

neilos said:


> some blokes ****, which, as someone pointed out, is covered in a rather fetching beach towel.
> 
> Bet he's German.....


Or some German has called dibbs on it.......


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

shocking I take it this was the Ace Café meet today


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's amazing amongst all these self righteous elitists that not one member has asked the OP rather than stand there watching and taking photos for some p taking he didn't offer to explain to the chap that he might be damaging his paintwork using such a product.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

cant find where you ask ether in you earlier post:wall:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> It's amazing amongst all these self righteous elitists that not one member has asked the OP rather than stand there watching and taking photos for some p taking he didn't offer to explain to the chap that he might be damaging his paintwork using such a product.


Trouble is, you run the risk of receiving a load of abuse back.

Let him get on with it I say......


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> cant find where you ask ether in you earlier post:wall:


Who rattled your cage, I'll repeat, if he was happy with his efforts, good on him, I'd have had a chat with, rather than taking a photo of him.

What would you have done?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

S63 said:


> Who rattled your cage, I'll repeat, if he was happy with his efforts, good on him, I'd have had a chat with, rather than taking a photo of him.
> 
> What would you have done?


of cause you would :wall: its unusual for you to ask members to do something you arn't prepared to do yourself


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I'd have stood back and let him get on with it 
and probably would have taken a picture too. 
Judging by the guys actions he doesn't frequent DW so I doubt he'd 
take offence to anyone posting it. 

Well either that or go over and tell him what a plonker
he's being, only to be told to F off and mind my own bussiness.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> of cause you would :wall: its unusual for you to ask members to do something you arn't prepared to do yourself


I'll ask again, what would you have done Monkey?


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Lacoste trainers, says it all.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

S63 said:


> I'll ask again, what would you have done Monkey?


He would have asked what he fed his dogs on!


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

I once used deicer to clean **** off of my shoes which I stood in at the side of the motorway. Shortly after Ide done that I asked myself... "who walks there dog on the m1" obviously not from a dog 😑


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

S63 said:


> I'll ask again, what would you have done Monkey?


 would have done nothing and said nothing. not my business, his car not mine. if people want to take Micky that up to them, if someone expect others to do what he wouldnt then thats up to you


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

S63 said:


> It's amazing amongst all these self righteous elitists that not one member has asked the OP rather than stand there watching and taking photos for some p taking he didn't offer to explain to the chap that he might be damaging his paintwork using such a product.


Put your handbags away you two it's a bit of fun



cheekymonkey said:


> cant find where you ask ether in you earlier post:wall:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

nichol4s said:


> He would have asked what he fed his dogs on!


arr you really are a good side kick, :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jonnybbad said:


> Put your handbags away you two it's a bit of fun


It's far nicer to laugh with people than at people


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nowt wrong with go faster stripes,Op's I meant swirls.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Lacoste trainers, says it all.


What's wrong with Lacoste trainers?!? Some of my favourite foot wear is by them lol

Sutty.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

S63 said:


> It's far nicer to laugh with people that at people


I think that's the whole point of this thread. The op obviously flagged up something the rest of us would find amusing and have a giggle over. Nowt wrong with that if no-one gets hurt.
As I said, he obviously won't be logging on here any time soon so is very unlikely to take offence. The origonal picture doesn't show either the guys face or reg number so probably won't be named and shamed.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

stumpy90 said:


> I think that's the whole point of this thread. The op obviously flagged up something the rest of us would find amusing and have a giggle over. Nowt wrong with that if no-one gets hurt.
> As I said, he obviously won't be logging on here any time soon so is very unlikely to take offence. The origonal picture doesn't show either the guys face or reg number so *probably won't be named and shamed*.


and there's my point, who are you, I, anyone to mock someone because they don't conform to a particular way? If someone took a pic of me mowing my lawn and then posted it on a gardening forum for the amusement of members because I didn't do it the correct way, I would think what a bunch of sad bar stewards, have they nothing better to do with their life?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

The original picture doesn't show him cleaning his cr with de-icer, it shows a bottle of de-icer near his car. I,ve got a housebrick on my driveway,i'd better move it quick.......


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

S63 said:


> and there's my point, who are you, I, anyone to mock someone because they don't conform to a particular way? If someone took a pic of me mowing my lawn and then posted it on a gardening forum for the amusement of members because I didn't do it the correct way, I would think what a bunch of sad bar stewards, have they nothing better to do with their life?


Why would you log on to their forum? 
How would you know that said picture had been taken? 
You wouldn't if you had no interest in mowing lawns and therefore didn't look 
into how to do it properly or in the correct manor etc.

Forums like this are mainly for specific groups of people that take what they 
do seriously or are far more involved in certain interests. 
Yes, joe public would call us mad, sad, strange etc but it's what we're Into.... 
And who are they to criticise us right!? We've all had neighbours calling us mad for doing our cars far too regularly or taking an age detailing them come good weather or bad. 
Similarly, we think it's crazy when car owners take their pride and joy 
to be wire brushed by the local Polish... But who are we to criticise them right? 
It's what separates us from the norm. 
And if every so often you can touch base and have a giggle about an extra ordinary situation you've spotted without anyone being offended then great.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I cba reading through all this thread but from what ive seen i can see its the usual suspects.. one time only im going to say play nicely...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

stumpy90 said:


> And if every so often you can touch base and have a giggle about an extra ordinary situation you've spotted without anyone being offended then great.


Can you honestly say that's an " extra ordinary situation" ?
I'm sure if I went out with my camera this morning I'd see my neighbour washing his new Jag with an old sponge and further along someone using a broom, it's just normal folk doing normal stuff.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Even the people who knew nothing about car cleaning were laughing tbh so really don't see the issue


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

He's cleaning his car with de-icer.... 

You'd say that's normal!?!??? 

Wow.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've used alcohol, panel wipe, tfr on paintwork, what exactly is in de icer that makes it so harmful?


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

No one is saying it will strip the paint...

Maybe next time I'm wiping a load of mud off my car I'll use 
Guinness. After all, if it doesn't have a detrimental effect to the bodywork 
it's perfectly normal...... Right?


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

this thread is literally going nowhere so some useful information won't go a miss here's a recipie for a rasberry daiquiri :lol::lol:


The Ingredients
50 ml Light Rum, 25 ml Lime Juice, 2 spoons Caster Sugar, 6 Raspberries,

How To make a Raspberry Daiquiri
Add 5 raspberries and sugar into mixing glass. Muddle down both ingredients into a paste. Add other 2 ingredients and fill the mixing glass with cubed ice. Shake for 10 – 15 seconds. Double strain drink into a coupe glass. Garnish with a raspberry.

Social and ****tail says:
The sugar sweet and raspberry tart make for a delicious daiquiri, and one that looks great as well.

Did You Know?
Raspberries come in many colors besides red: there are also black, purple and gold raspberries.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Bloody hell. Looks like people are looking into this a bit toooooo much. 

Alwaya a select few wkth their opinions of why take a pic. Why not. I have a phone with a camera and can take a pic of what I want. So I shall. And I decided to show it you all. 

The guy had a fetching bottom with striking beach towel pants and some of you may also appreciate that in your **** bank  

:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

stumpy90 said:


> No one is saying it will strip the paint...
> 
> Maybe next time I'm wiping a load of mud off my car I'll use
> Guinness. After all, if it doesn't have a detrimental effect to the bodywork
> it's perfectly normal...... Right?


Have you washed a car using the method associated with ONR?
I've used all manner of products whilst out on the road chauffeuring and needed a quick spruce up, admittedly not de icer or Guiness ( sacrilege), the most important factor was to have a damp mf. I notice the lad hasn't sprayed the product on but obviously just dampened his cloth from the bottle which judging by the cost is mainly water anyway. The boys a genius.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just stepped back into this thread after passing comment on page 1...
Really ????????


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Megs Lad said:


> this thread is literally going nowhere so some useful information won't go a miss here's a recipie for a rasberry daiquiri :lol::lol:
> 
> The Ingredients
> 50 ml Light Rum, 25 ml Lime Juice, 2 spoons Caster Sugar, 6 Raspberries,
> ...


You could have stayed on topic with a recipe for home made de icer.

3 parts white vinegar, 1 part water. Safe on paintwork too.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

S63 said:


> The boys a genius.


I hope I'm right in thinking that was a light hearted tongue I cheek comment!

:lol:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> You could have stayed on topic with a recipe for home made de icer.
> 
> 3 parts white vinegar, 1 part water. Safe on paintwork too.


Many more recipes up my sleeve :lol: maybe more to come


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

He actually poured it all over a panel then wiped it in with that nice cloth on the windscreen

U mad


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Quite SUPRISED at this one ? 

Homemade de-icer recipie :tumbleweed:

3 cups 70% Isopropyl (Rubbing) Alcohol

1 1/2 cups water

Mix and add to a spray bottle.

Don’t forget to label!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> He actually poured it all over a panel then wiped it in with that nice cloth on the windscreen
> 
> U mad


You must be privy to info and photos I cannot see.

Mad???

I'm flaming livid.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Got any recipes for Guinness? I'm down to my last 13 cans


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

S63 said:


> You must be privy to info and photos I cannot see.
> 
> Mad???
> 
> I'm flaming livid.


Nah I was there enjoying the atmosphere


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

stumpy90 said:


> Got any recipes for Guinness? I'm down to my last 13 cans


Guinness recipie

Walk into pub In Ireland 
Ask for Guinness
Ask again
Shout 
Smash up bar with brawling throwing bar stool etc
Go and pull yourself a nice smooth cold pint of Guinness 
Pull a few more 
Then some more

Finally go wash your car with de icer ha ha


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

On topic!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Again I'm embarrassed by what I read on DW


----------

